# Yamaha Secret



## kevin3440 (Oct 4, 2010)

Back in the late 1980"s, I had a set of Yamaha Secret irons. I regret trading those, but at the time I thoudgt it was a good thing. If anyone knows how I might purchase a set, please email me at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------

